# OSN - Ossen Innovation Company



## RobL (6 October 2019)

Ossen Innovation Company listed on the NASDAQ using the ticker OSN is headquartered in Shanghai, China and operates as a manufacturer and retailer of pressed steel products.

The stock hit an all-time high in December 2010 of USD 18.33 and an all-time low in December 2018 of USD 1.06. There were a couple of spikes in October 2013 and January 2018 with the price falling back on both occasions over the coming months.  The stock spiked again to USD 7.00 on August 27 this year but fell heavily in the following days to around USD 3.50. The next resistance level is USD 4.99 and then USD 6.16. It closed last Friday at USD 4.48 with increasing volume. Recently price has consolidated with low volume before building a reasonable setup for a long position swing trade.

Disclaimer:

This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here  http://www.osseninnovation.com/index.html .

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------

